# JFYI, supplements that have helped me...



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Let me start saying that I'm not selling any products, or trying to get anybody to buy anything. I am just finally over this really bad IBS episode, and thought I should at least let everybody here know what helped me. We're all different, so I'm sure everyone reacts differently to supplements, but here goes. I did lots of online research into every product I took, but before you try anything, I stronly urge you do your own "homework", as some supplements are not always safe to take for everyone, e.g. if you suffer high blood pressure, if you're pregnant etc.All of these things are mainly for D-type, which is what I was suffering from.Here's the list. I never took ALL of these things at one time, rather changed and dropped and added things. For a while there I took quite a bit of them at one time (up to 10 different ones in the beginning!) ~ N-Acetyl-Glucosamine (helps to heal/rebuild damaged mucous tissue of the intestines) ~ calcium carbonate (for diahrrea) ~ royal jelly (provides overal energy, plus seemed to help with digestion) ~ plant based digestive aid (explains itself) ~ vitamin B-complex (again helps digestion and metabolism, also good to reduce stress) ~ St-John's Wort (low dose, against anxiety and stress, only took that for a few months) ~ Oil of Oregano (took that for about 6 weeks, to kill candida, which I still believe was one of the things that brought it on) ~ probiotics (restore the balance of intestinal flora - it took me a while to find a good high potency brand, with a wide range of strains, but it made a big difference once I did) ~ bovine colostrum (again, that was one of the things that also made a huge difference. Don't know exactly how and why it helps, but it has to do with the immune response that can be the underlying cause of some IBS) ~ Mike's tapes, I should certainly mention that. Really helpful against the accompanying anxiety, and also for other symptoms. Just gave me a whole new outlook on life. ~ eating lots of salmon (the fish oil seemed to help with inflammation) ~ vitex (only started taking that recently, after I had gotten a lot better, and it just seemed to have balanced things out even more. It's a hormone balancer (for women) and am not taking it for IBS, but it kinda proved my suspicions that IBS can be hormone related)This is what I can think of right now. I may have forgotten something and will add as I think of it. If anyone has any questions, please email me.Edith


----------

